# Sticky  Use of the regional sections



## 182_Blue

> Regional Groups & Meets A place to find to find people in your area and organise meets


As the strapline suggests the regional sections are for people to organise meets or similar, all other topics should be directed to the proper sections in the general forum i.e off topic, motoring etc etc.

Thanks for your understanding.


----------

